# S.A. apartheid 1770s



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BBC News - South Africa under apartheid in the 1970s


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> BBC News - South Africa under apartheid in the 1970s


That man with the medals is not a South African, isn't it Idi Amin?


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

It is an Idi Amin lookalike. The Nationalist govt tried to show how blacks were worse off in Uganda under Idi Amin than they were in South Africa

It is true that the black education system under apartheid was better developed than is now, with 17 years of deplorable ANC government where corruption is the order of the day, but apartheid was a national embarassement and most whites felt a strong sigh of relief when it was announced in 1991 that every single apartheid law would be scrapped forthwith. Our black housekeeper came to work with tears in her eyes at the prospect of everyone being equal.

This photo exhibition is a strong reminder of what is was like to live in apartheid South Africa, where, if you were white, you had the first stab at everything that was good in life, to a decent university education, to the choice of nice houses in opulent suburbs and of course a good salary.

When I arrived here in 1952, there was an election and the slogan on one of the posters on a pole was "You don't want your daughter to marry one of those" with a picture of a blonde white girl and a black man side by side.


----------

